# Just Installed AUTO up Windows WITH THE REMOTE!!!!



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I just installed this from someone on Ebay. When you Arm the car with your remote it AUTOMATICLY rolls up the windows!!!!!

Just an awesome item, if your inside and there's a flash storm, no need to run outside, just arm the car. It took a little while for it to get here but it is great!!

Jeff

Here's the ebay auction I won!
Car Auto Window Closing Roll Up Module 4 Closer F CRUZE | eBay


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

That is pretty cool but I use an obd2 adaptor for torque app so I can't plug it in booo


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

That is pretty awesome. I was hoping that something like this would be around!..

is there also a "Auto down" feature?


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

i want this!!!1

Did you do the install your self?

How hard was it?

I didnt see any install instruction on the ebay page.


----------



## CRS (Mar 22, 2011)

one more thing... 

does it close the sun roof too or just the windows?


----------



## Jeff Kehoe (Jul 20, 2011)

My car has auto down, yours doesn't?
Did the install myself, it took 5 minutes, and was VERY easy. Sunroof I dunno??

The instructions on the ebay page were the ones I used, since mine came in Japanese. It really is that easy. Just 'tap' into the GREY wire on the white plug on the Computer(located under the center console by your feet, on the passenger side). And plug it in the OBD plug.

Also Cruze you use the ODB Torque all the time, I just use it for my codes and what not.
Jeff


----------



## kn8hansen (Sep 13, 2011)

@Jeff Kehoe

What's the grey wire for on yours? I bought one and it just plugs into the OBD2 connector with no other grey wire. I also bought another obd2 connector on ebay for $5 so I can tap into the stock plug and run the window module and the torque module at the same time.

On another note, I sent you a PM, Jeff.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I wish the cruze had this feature stock. I know some cars in Europe have it built in and it's pretty awesome especially if you forget the windows up. It works both ways too with down. You just have to hold either the lock or unlock button on the remote.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

on my nissan quest I was able to lower the windows with the remote but it wouldnt raise them probably for safety reasons


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> on my nissan quest I was able to lower the windows with the remote but it wouldnt raise them probably for safety reasons


Whats the torque app? That where you can start your car with your smart phone? I want it, where can I get it?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Whats the torque app? That where you can start your car with your smart phone? I want it, where can I get it?


if it is the one where you can lock and unlock you car start it and use the alarm that app is just called onstar remotelink you just sync it with your onstar acc by doing the steps it lists for you and you have access to your car from your phone its awesome i love it!!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

just bought them I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Will this work on the ls model without the auto-up feature? I would love to get this for my car.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

i have auto down for all the windows and no window even driver has auto up


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeff Kehoe said:


> I just installed this from someone on Ebay. When you Arm the car with your remote it AUTOMATICLY rolls up the windows!!!!!
> 
> Just an awesome item, if your inside and there's a flash storm, no need to run outside, just arm the car. It took a little while for it to get here but it is great!!
> 
> ...


I just bought one of these to, ordered mine from amazon and it got here in about a week! It is awesome! I know.... it doesn't take much to excite me but I do think its cool and works perfectly! When you hold down the unlock button it will open the windows and when you arm the car with the lock button it rolls them back up. For $18.00 its a great ad on.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Haven't used this, but I'm glad to see it works for you guys. There are plenty of other posts about an item like this working and not working. 

I've had window roll up and down, remote start (manual transmission) and sunroof open and close back in 1994 on my civic ex. So the capability has been there for quite sometime. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got the OBDII sensor that rolls the windows down and windows up with the remote! Really fun gadget.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I love mine :thumbup:


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> Just got the OBDII sensor that rolls the windows down and windows up with the remote! Really fun gadget.


Which one did you get? I want one for my LS to!


----------



## Ccantrell56 (Apr 24, 2012)

It would really be nice if you could do this with your smart phone thru RemoteLink. 

How far away will it work?


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ccantrell56 said:


> It would really be nice if you could do this with your smart phone thru RemoteLink.
> 
> How far away will it work?



As far as your key fob will go as with normal lock and unlock use. I do not see this working with the onstar app because you have to longpress/hold the unlock and lock buttons. An app developer could "*possibly*" add it if they have the onstar app code.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

Has anyone got one to work with a Holden Cruze? I saw one site that explicitly stated it would not work with Holdens..


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The CANBUS codes in Oz are different. A case of "we have to change *something* to justify our existence".

And not just the Oz builds, it was done to the Korean builds that were shipped to Oz.

Bastards!


----------



## vedelta (Aug 14, 2012)

I bought a Auto Window module off eBay and it works fine on my 2010 Holden Cruze but not working for sunroof.


----------



## mkendrick (Oct 16, 2015)

On eBay this product says "can't for 2012 Cruz LT", does that mean I can't use it on my 2012 cruze LT?


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a 2008 VW Fox that had that feature... standard... ah, but it didn't have a airbag, lol.


----------

